# scratch built railcar cannon for 28mm wargaming



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all,
It's been a long spell since I have posted...work and new projects have had me pretty busy...
Anyway, here is a train I built mostly from cardboard, plastic card, a soda bottle and odds and ends....the wheels are from an EZ-TEC Christmas train that I had cannibalized for another train project.

This train is very close to O scale...it will run on O scale tracks, and is meant for use with 28mm wargame figures and terrain.





 

Let me know what ya think...
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nifty!

I like the live .38 specials.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

FMJs --- I guess siege guns don't need hollow points. Using live rounds seems a little unsafe, though. You could just reseat some bullets in fired casings.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL...guys, guys...relax...it's ok, the live rounds were just for the PHOTO-shoot...I will mold some dummy warheads out of air dry clay when I get the time in a day or so.....I think I will use 9mm casings though...the .38's are just too long...er I suppose I could grind them down... 
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Live rounds are not unsafe. Live rounds only go off in guns, or in fires. Live rounds sitting around on a shelf (or on a model) are not a problem.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's different and interesting. Very nicely done.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you Xenodyssey...

John,
lol I am scheduled to head out to the range first Sunday next month...we always have a good time dropping the hammer!!...sadly, last time we went, my wife came with us and whooped my butt...lol her target had way more holes in the bullseye!!...hahahaha


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

roadskare63 said:


> Thank you Xenodyssey...
> 
> John,
> lol I am scheduled to head out to the range first Sunday next month...we always have a good time dropping the hammer!!...sadly, last time we went, my wife came with us and whooped my butt...lol her target had way more holes in the bullseye!!...hahahaha


I hate when that happens! :lol:
The first time I tried to teach my wife to shoot (which she doesn't enjoy), she hit a perfect bullseye, asked me if she could stop now and handed the gun back. :lol:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

John P said:


> Live rounds are not unsafe. Live rounds only go off in guns, or in fires. Live rounds sitting around on a shelf (or on a model) are not a problem.


My old sergeant would have you face down in the mud giving him 150 of the best for even thinking that. If you were lucky, he wouldn't be sitting on your back while doing them!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

roadskare63 said:


> LOL...guys, guys...relax...it's ok, the live rounds were just for the PHOTO-shoot...I will mold some dummy warheads out of air dry clay when I get the time in a day or so.....I think I will use 9mm casings though...the .38's are just too long...er I suppose I could grind them down...
> Cheers,
> Carl


 Resin cast would look better and paint easier to look like metal. You're right, round-nosed FMJ 9mmP would look just right, although I don't think most artillery rounds were rimless, though. Could be wrong - different branch of service, as I was infantry. 'Course, that may be a bit overthinking the details for a gaming piece.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

.32 S&W (shorts) might be the ticket. They're around the same length as a 9MM but are smaller in diameter and rimmed. You can pick up empty cases at a lot of gun shops fairly cheap.

I am a retired ammo supply SFC and I carry loose rounds in my pockets all the time.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds like they'd be just the trick


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Owen E Oulton said:


> My old sergeant would have you face down in the mud giving him 150 of the best for even thinking that. If you were lucky, he wouldn't be sitting on your back while doing them!


Well, rules in the Army is one thing. Rules for a model train is another. 

If live rounds sitting around on a shelf were dangerous, my gun cabinet would have killed me at some point in the last 30 years. Come to think of it, I have a box of Czech 9mm lying around that Dad brought home from WWII. He found it in a cave on Okinawa. Even that hasn't spontaneously exploded on me yet.


----------

